# Do all cockapoos know how to swim?



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

I live near the ocean. When is it ok to introduce cockapoo puppy to the water? How did you teach yours to swim? Are they all great swimmers because of the poodle parent?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like to know more on this also... Lola hates the bath... Will she hate swimming too?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of ours swim, hard to stop them - from about 7-10 months they started. Watch sea water as this can make them very ill, sickness and diarrhoea. They swallow loads of salty water and possibly sand.

The salt water makes them drink lots more water and they tend to bring it all back up and the sand can upset their insides and give them the runs!

It wouldn't stop me taking the dogs to the sea, but you may need to control their intake and make sure they have lots of fresh water to drink instead 

Ian


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I would like to know more on this also... Lola hates the bath... Will she hate swimming too?


Not necessarily , Betty loves, ponds, puddles,lakes and streams.... Ted though
was a bit wary of outdoor water to begin with will now happily follow wherever Betty goes BUT he hates the bath....especially getting his head wet...big whimp!!

I think all dogs can swim..I have certainly never had to teach mine!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like I am never going to find out whether or not Teddy can swim as he wont go near deeper water. He will paddle happily, but that is as far as he will go Would be interesting to find out.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think all dogs know how to swim. I've never had to teach my dogs to swim. Even if they don't like it they swim when you put them in water. Olive doesn't like swimming, but i have put her in the pool with me and she was able to swim to the steps to get out!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I think all dogs know how to swim. I've never had to teach my dogs to swim. Even if they don't like it they swim when you put them in water. Olive doesn't like swimming, but i have put her in the pool with me and she was able to swim to the steps to get out!


I had just been thinking that if anybody had a pool around here I could try him out. Unfortunately they are few and far between in this chilly climate (Nice today though!)


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's automatic if they go out of their depth. Polly loves water, jumping about in it etc, but she's not that keen on going out of her depth. But if she accidentally does she starts doggie paddling straight away. Instinct. She saw a dog the other side of a deepish stream one day and without thinking jumped in to get to it and suddenly realised what she'd done as she was out of her depth! Gave her a bit of a shock! But she just paddled back to shore, a bit shocked and drenched!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit learnt to swim at 5 months by following two cockapoos into a deep pond on a very hot day. He had been a complete wimp up until then - walking around every puddle! He immediately started to swim. He loves swimming now and is loving the rock pools on our holiday but tends not to go out of his depth or near the waves of the sea. x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara loves the water and a good swim. She even dives down with full head and ears covered. She did this first at one of our poo meets to everyone's horror, there was a collective sigh when she came up only to keep on doing it. She loves the beach.

Just watch their temperatures when you have them out swimming in the uk as they can get cold and shivery quite quickly. That's our sign for back to the car and get her wrapped up.

K xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine had their own paddling pool from 8 weeks, they loved jumping in and out. Now they will paddle and swim in anything but still hate baths!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Cara loves the water and a good swim. She even dives down with full head and ears covered. She did this first at one of our poo meets to everyone's horror, there was a collective sigh when she came up only to keep on doing it. She loves the beach.
> 
> Just watch their temperatures when you have them out swimming in the uk as they can get cold and shivery quite quickly. That's our sign for back to the car and get her wrapped up.
> 
> K xx


SNAP, Arthur too - he sticks his head right under to get his sticks but he is so silly he looses sight of the sticks and swims round aimlessly trying to find them again!!!! 
We also have a fountain near where we live and we now cant take him near it off lead as he jumps into it and chases the streams of water!! Hes an absolute loon for water if he is off lead you cant stop him from wading in he loves the sea paddling pools and the hose as well!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi
We are surrounded by the ocean here on our little island and Charlie just loves his romps on the beach. At first he wouldnt go in the water unless I was in at the edge. So then we took the hard line and when our daughter was swimming she would take him with her, and he instantly swims back to mummy!  however now he will wade into up to his belly happily to cool off after his mad dashes to say hello to other dogs.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett isn't crazy about water. She behaves fine in the bathtub, but given the choice, she would probably stay dry and dirty lol Her first swim was in my moms pool a couple of months ago (she would have been 7-8 months old). I took her in with me, and before she even got to the water her feet were paddling! I put her into the water and she swam over to the ladder and got out lol Still not crazy about the water, but she knows how to swim!


----------



## Muddypaws (Jul 9, 2012)

Millie (8 weeks old) fell in the pond this morning.... Or rather she was so excited to see the fish that she wagged herself head over heels in to it ! She swam back to the edge and we fished her out by the scruff of her neck. She didn't seem scared by it, and yes, she can swim


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine both like to paddle but don't deliberately go out of there depths, when they have and with both of them it's been when they have fallen in and then had to . Having said that I'm quite happy with that I'm neurotic mum who thinks they might drown, can't help ' come away from the edge" ( on the canal) you'd think I had toddlers with me....really don't fancy jumping in after them x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL Karen - that's me too, especially near the canal. Having said that I am forever being surprised at the insight cockapoos have - this morning I have been trying to get the shower room ready for Ted to have his - he knows the second I even think about it. From sitting patiently waiting outside the bathroom door he just gets one glimpse at me and the running water and he's off downstairs and out into the garden - and the words bath or shower was never even spoken. Currently we are playing the 'no eye contact'game (me) sneaky looks out from under his (lovely) eyelashes(him) - because he knows, you know Yes, I am going to get 'im any minute. Oh the joys...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi can swim! And she loves all cold muddy water but hates the bath so don't worry Ruth - I'm sure Lola will love getting wet


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller lOves swimming and today he was showing off his DIVING skills. His tennis ball got a hole in it so kept sinking, he just went down after it, all I could see was his bottom and when he can back up he couldn't see a thing as all his long fringe was in his eyes. I did chuckle


----------

